# Stihl getting smashed?



## realitycheck

What was up with the saw getting smashed? 
Does that kind of stuff really happen? Or was it just more drama.


----------



## Dee Greene

Oh yeah! That happens and I don't blame the Guy for running. What would you choose, the saw or your life? I've had this happen several times but I was able to snatch the saw out except for one time.


----------



## realitycheck

No, no I know saws get stuck in trees. I would've ran too. It just didnt make sense to me he went back and the saw was smashed. But im not a logger so maybe its more common than i realize.


----------



## RandyMac

It's common enough.


----------



## realitycheck

Ah. 
Anyone know what kind of stihl it was?


----------



## josh1981

Stihl 066/660. 92cc


----------



## DG2244

I've fixed a few that were felling casualties. It's amazing the stuff that breaks when a tree falls on it. Tough to watch a 660 get pummeled like that.


----------



## realitycheck

Ouch, thats an expensive saw. I have to agree with everyone about the boss at that site. A little too much drama.


----------



## dingeryote

Just more pointless drama for the camera.

The guy likely smashed a saw for real, and they just used the footage to spice up a fabricated demotion to chaser.

They were short a body anyhow, and the felling crew was just about done anyway. Perfect opportunity to make a story outta nothing.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gologit

Yup...they get smashed. Trees fall on them occasionally but not often. Fallers out here supply their own saws and they tend to keep a good eye on them.
Landing saws, usually supplied by the company, really take a beating.
More common is having them run over on the landing, run over by a Cat or skidder, run over by a logging truck, run over by a loader, run over by the forester, run over by...well, you get the drift.
They also get burned up when somebody puts them down too near the warming fire.


----------



## jropo

Man that's rough! Even the wife was oh no!
He said that there was only one hour on the saw!
First day on the job, and you smash a brand new saw in one hour cuttin the biggest wood you have ever been in!:bang::bang:

It happens though, the boss should at least realize that.

I finished cutting a stand of oak because the original guy smashed two saws with one tree. First saw got stuck buy trying to fall against lean tried to cut first out with back up saw. Tree went with both saws.:bang:


----------



## atvguns

I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


----------



## stihl 440

what a poor 660...


----------



## realitycheck

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


 
Ever since reading this forum, I watch this show in a whole new light. Haha. 
It's amazing what theyll do for tv.


----------



## Curlycherry1

It sure does happen. I crushed a MS660 two winters ago and it had about 10 hours on it. Tree went over 90 degrees to the cut and grabbed the bar and then smushed the powerhead into the dirt. Davec ressurrected it with a few hundred dollars worth of parts and it is working fine now (used it yesterday).

I held onto the saw as long as I could hoping I could pull mine free as the tree went over but eventually I decided the saw was worth less than my life. A very wise feller around Arborisite (who admitted to crushing a good number of saws in his life) pointed out that rewind cords work great for getting the heck out of the way but still being able to yank the saw if it should come free when the tree is going over. I have not had experience to use that yet, but I will keep that card up my sleeve. I keep my bar wrench handy by and when possible I yank the powerhead off the bar and go at the tree with another saw. I have done that a few times.

I agree that the saw on the show did not look stuck. He was moving the bar so it made no sense that it was "stuck." But afterwards his reaction was academy awards worthy.

Yep, it does happen, and it is not pretty!


----------



## realitycheck

Ouch that's painful curly. But at least your not broken up.


----------



## XJPete87

Looked staged to me!! Some of the fins on the cylinder were even broken/bent.. It appears like a tracked vehicle ran it over. I just dont see how in that scenario that much damage would have occured. Notice also how the camera flashes away at the time the saw would be gettting crushed. If it were real why wouldn't they have shown the saw getting destroyed? Completely staged!!  This staged stuff is ruining this show..


----------



## showrguy

yea, it got smashed so hard that the bar nuts got spun off of the saw....


----------



## realitycheck

XJPete87 said:


> Looked staged to me!! Some of the fins on the cylinder were even broken/bent.. It appears like a tracked vehicle ran it over. I just dont see how in that scenario that much damage would have occured. Notice also how the camera flashes away at the time the saw would be gettting crushed. If it were real why wouldn't they have shown the saw getting destroyed? Completely staged!!  This staged stuff is ruining this show..


 
Is it normal for the tree to rip the bar off the saw too? Cause when he walked back the bar and powerhead were in two separate pieces. I would assume it would take a lot of force to do that.


----------



## Curlycherry1

showrguy said:


> yea, it got smashed so hard that the bar nuts got spun off of the saw....



Good point! The worst that could have happened would be the bar would still be attached to a broken hunk of aluminum with two bolts holding it onto the bar.


----------



## realitycheck

showrguy said:


> yea, it got smashed so hard that the bar nuts got spun off of the saw....


 
Haha, me and you had the same point. I missed your post.


----------



## slowp

I drove up to a unit, did not drive over any saws on the way, and got out where the father, of the father and son logging was standing. I was talking to the father, when we heard a tree go over, and then the f word being yelled. The son is known for his noisy emotions. We kept talking. The F word was repeated. This kept going on for a few minutes. Finally, I asked the father, "Shouldn't we go check him out?" The father said, "He's still yellin' aint he, so he's probably all right." 

I had to go up anyway so headed up the hill. The son was still yelling. But he was mumbling, "Ruined a thousand dollar saw on a five dollar tree." (the market was down). 

The saw had been caught in the tree as the tree spun around. It was a leaner and he was trying to fall it in a different direction from the lean. The kid is a pretty good faller.

Soon the father came limping up the hill. He looked at the saw and said,"Lets see if we can pound it out." They packed it back down and took the bar off. Using their tailgate as a bench, they took a big hammer and began pounding the bar straight. I think the sawhead might have had the plastic cracked a bit. After the bar was straightened out, they started the saw up, and it worked. 

They had a spare, but it was not as reliable as the one that was caught in the tree.


----------



## bitzer

There are so many ways to pinch a bar in a tree and you can still move just about every thing. Sometimes it can be one frickin chain link. It looked real enough to me although I felt he should have known better. I yelled "grab the pull cord ya dummy!" though. I like how when he got back to the truck and the guy says to the other faller, "do we have to call Gord?" like hes about to cry. The other guy says real matter of fact, "well, hes gunna wanna know what happened." 

I've had it happen on snags and co-cominant stems that split out when you're in the back cut. One goes one way, one the other. I've gotten lucky and haven't had one seriously toasted by a tree.


----------



## realitycheck

I like the pull cord idea!


----------



## hiluxxulih

It was staged , the tree was falling normaly other than the bar being stuck and the saw was at the base of the tree smashed in the end .


----------



## Tree Pig

I agree staged TV bs


----------



## Curlycherry1

Who has the email address for the producer of this show so we can flood his email box and tell them to cut out the staged drama crud? Come on, grab your pitchforks and torches and let's storm the castle!


----------



## indiansprings

I've never smashed one but have come dang close, I've had them go with the tree more than once. I've replaced several tweaked bars.
I hadn't owned the 261 more than a week and was cutting down a ash about 18" in dia, nothing big at all and it was hollow and twisted, it popped all at once twisted, jerking the saw out of my hands and I bet it threw the saw fifteen feet. Luckily nothing was damaged.

The whole show is nothing but staged drama, the hooka not running, Shelby's steering going out temporarily, the saw getting smashed, it's virtually every scene.

I do like Shelby's marriage arrangement, she's only there on weekends, give me a break.


----------



## caotropheus

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


 
Agreed, beside that, the saw probably was not stuck the guy was just doing as if and the saw seemed to be about 90º pretty safe from the direction the tree fell!


----------



## slowp

Curlycherry1 said:


> Who has the email address for the producer of this show so we can flood his email box and tell them to cut out the staged drama crud? Come on, grab your pitchforks and torches and let's storm the castle!



I think it is a she. They are in Burbank, or were when we talked to them.


----------



## rb142

Looked staged to me too. Looked to me like he pulled the saw out before the tree went. But I wasn't watching that closely. Maybe i'll go back and watch it again. I think the saw he was cutting with is fine. The smashed one was likely an hour old because the producer just brought it from the dealer and drove over it with a Cat before it's TV spot. It probably never had gas in it or a bar mounted.


----------



## dingeryote

If ya watch the footage of the faller, he goes to jerking back and forth on the saw with chips flying, as the tree goes over and the back cut is opening. 

How the hell do ya get a saw stuck in an opening Kerf, when the chain is free to spit chips? LOL!!!

Reminded me of Yukon in his GOL tutorial vid. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## realitycheck

dingeryote said:


> If ya watch the footage of the faller, he goes to jerking back and forth on the saw with chips flying, as the tree goes over and the back cut is opening.
> 
> How the hell do ya get a saw stuck in an opening Kerf, when the chain is free to spit chips? LOL!!!
> 
> Reminded me of Yukon in his GOL tutorial vid. LOL!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 


That's what confused me too. How is it stuck if its still cutting. Too me it looked like he was moving it up and down, vertically. Instead of trying to pull it back toward him, horizontally.


----------



## banshee67

guys, this show has been on for several years now
to this day i cannot figure out why some people are surprised that they stage events to create more drama for the TELEVISION SHOW!
its a TV SHOW, not a logging documentary or something, its a weekly, HIT tv show! they have been doing the same bs for years, its not gona stop, take it or leave it! but stop acting so surprised each week when something seems staged.. 

PS: RIP poor 660, however you died, you didnt deserve it


----------



## dingeryote

It ain't so much that folks catch the staged bull#### and fabricated drama.

It's the complete lack of respect to the audiences intelligence that is displayed when the producers and writers present the fabrications.

Most of the time, a damn Bigfoot in a TuTu could be causing the drama and the insult wouldn't be any greater, and just as believable.

Just when I figure they are gonna show some saw time and a faller working in his element, and I'm paying attention in order to maybe learn something new, they have to go back to pointless fabricated asshattery, and return the value of the series to that of corn cobs in the outhouse.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jropo

dingeryote said:


> It ain't so much that folks catch the staged bull#### and fabricated drama.
> 
> It's the complete lack of respect to the audiences intelligence that is displayed when the producers and writers present the fabrications.
> 
> Most of the time, a damn Bigfoot in a TuTu could be causing the drama and the insult wouldn't be any greater, and just as believable.
> 
> Just when I figure they are gonna show some saw time and a faller working in his element, and I'm paying attention in order to maybe learn something new, they have to go back to pointless fabricated asshattery, and return the value of the series to that of corn cobs in the outhouse.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 
AMEN! 


Was there a face in the tree?

Maybe he cut through the hinge and the tree sat on the bar filping it forward into the lay? Still don't explain why the bar was off.:msp_confused:


----------



## dingeryote

jropo said:


> AMEN!
> 
> 
> Was there a face in the tree?
> 
> Maybe he cut through the hinge and the tree sat on the bar filping it forward into the lay? Still don't explain why the bar was off.:msp_confused:


 
Tore the bar studs clean outta the saw? LOL!!!

Massive rotational force created when Bigfoot farted, just ripped the bar nuts clean off.:hmm3grin2orange:

Then...nobody had a spare saw. A remote camp with no resupply for a week at a time, and nobody brought a spare felling saw, cuz nobody ever needs a spare....ever. This doofus was the first anyone ever heard of needing a spare.

Those Canucks have thier #### together, and the fabricated bull#### can't hide it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## bitzer

If you guys don't believe, it will never come true. 


A tree slabbing out can do some wierd things. He actually was standing nearly in front of where he had it faced up. With a million camera angles and obviously different trees was it total BS? Who knows he may have toasted one earlier that was not on film and they had him re-do it.


----------



## jropo

dingeryote said:


> Tore the bar studs clean outta the saw? LOL!!!
> 
> Massive rotational force created when Bigfoot farted, just ripped the bar nuts clean off.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Then...nobody had a spare saw. A remote camp with no resupply for a week at a time, and nobody brought a spare felling saw, cuz nobody ever needs a spare....ever. This doofus was the first anyone ever heard of needing a spare.
> 
> Those Canucks have thier #### together, and the fabricated bull#### can't hide it.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Now thats funny right there!

Thats right they are on a island! 
Brought a yarder, big ol' log trucks, CATs, trucks, ect.

Two chain saws.:msp_confused:

Spare carrage might of been a good idea too!:msp_ohmy:

Desipte this last thing with the smashed saw I still like this outfit out of the rest. I'd say this is about the closeist were going to get to ol' school big timber logging , eventhough I still like to see Jay or any old vet out doing his thing.
Cool, for the most part calm, and collected Gord is a nice change. I'd work for him, and Jay as far as that goes. I'd tell that yarder guy to cram it though!


----------



## dingeryote

bitzer said:


> If you guys don't believe, it will never come true.
> 
> 
> A tree slabbing out can do some wierd things. He actually was standing nearly in front of where he had it faced up. With a million camera angles and obviously different trees was it total BS? Who knows he may have toasted one earlier that was not on film and they had him re-do it.


 

OMG!!! I never thought about that.

How much ya wanna bet they asked the faller to drop a tree on his saw on film LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

When the guy failed, they ran one over, and staged the one we saw.
:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gologit

jropo said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I'd tell that yarder guy to cram it though!


 
LOL...Yarder guys can be temperamental. But, so can loader operators who put up with the yarder guy. The hooktender is usually temperamental and he puts up with the yarder guy _and_ the loader operator. If there's a delimber on the landing the guy running it will be temperamental also but he has to hold it down because the other guys usually outrank him. The chaser doesn't get to be temperamental...he's too busy and nobody would pay attention to him anyway. The guys in the rigging are very temperamental but since nobody sees or hears them except themselves nobody cares.

The fallers are never temperamental. They don't have time to be.

Or maybe I'm wrong about the whole thing. :msp_wink:


----------



## dingeryote

jropo said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Now thats funny right there!
> 
> Thats right they are on a island!
> Brought a yarder, big ol' log trucks, CATs, trucks, ect.
> 
> Two chain saws.:msp_confused:
> 
> Spare carrage might of been a good idea too!:msp_ohmy:
> 
> Desipte this last thing with the smashed saw I still like this outfit out of the rest. I'd say this is about the closeist were going to get to ol' school big timber logging , eventhough I still like to see Jay or any old vet out doing his thing.
> Cool, for the most part calm, and collected Gord is a nice change. I'd work for him, and Jay as far as that goes. I'd tell that yarder guy to cram it though!


 
Yep,
Out of all of 'em, the Canucks are having a harder time coming up with "Oh ####" moments, and 'Ol Gord is a straight forward no bull#### given, or tolerated, kinda boss. The producers are working harder to spice things up, and it shows LOL!!!

I gurantee there are half a dozen spare felling saws in camp, just in case they get a batch of bad fuel and fry a couple, or the crummy takes a swim off the barge. One is none, two is one, and a sharp axe like Gord lives that axiom or he would be outta business.

It's TV. Just cuz it's the History channel dosn't mean it's factual LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jropo

Gologit said:


> LOL...Yarder guys can be temperamental. But, so can loader operators who put up with the yarder guy. The hooktender is usually temperamental and he puts up with the yarder guy _and_ the loader operator. If there's a delimber on the landing the guy running it will be temperamental also but he has to hold it down because the other guys usually outrank him. The chaser doesn't get to be temperamental...he's too busy and nobody would pay attention to him anyway. The guys in the rigging are very temperamental but since nobody sees or hears them except themselves nobody cares.
> 
> The fallers are never temperamental. They don't have time to be.
> 
> Or maybe I'm wrong about the whole thing. :msp_wink:


 
Sounds like they all need a hug or a high five.
I'll take faller position, and leave the madness to the mad men.


----------



## jropo

dingeryote said:


> Yep,
> Out of all of 'em, the Canucks are having a harder time coming up with "Oh ####" moments, and 'Ol Gord is a straight forward no bull#### given, or tolerated, kinda boss. The producers are working harder to spice things up, and it shows LOL!!!
> 
> I gurantee there are half a dozen spare felling saws in camp, just in case they get a batch of bad fuel and fry a couple, or the crummy takes a swim off the barge. One is none, two is one, and a sharp axe like Gord lives that axiom or he would be outta business.
> 
> It's TV. Just cuz it's the History channel dosn't mean it's factual LOL!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 
Thats just it! 
If history would cut the crap, and made more of a documentary with the Cunucks it would be more entertaining and more informative to anyone who watches the show, witch I'd have to say is people who have an interest in this sort of the to begin with.
We have the other crews for the humor.
But guess what the B.S. works thus us sitting here talking about it.


----------



## Curlycherry1

dingeryote said:


> How much ya wanna bet they asked the faller to drop a tree on his saw on film LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t::msp_w00t::msp_w00t:
> 
> When the guy failed, they ran one over, and staged the one we saw.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



Being able to speak from personal experience here, I have to say that saw was too damaged from a tree hitting it. Perhaps someone else that has done it would like to chime in, but from my experience my saw was pushed down into the frozen ground by the tree and the bulk of the saw stayed together. Furthermore, I have seen other saw/tree victims and they all looked pretty much the same. Dirty, scrunched, peripheral parts missing, but overall 80% or so intact. I have seen saws run over by skidders (2 of them) and those saws were a wreck after both wheels ran over them and then a bundle of logs. They looked more like the saw in the show.

The only time I saw a saw truly mashed to oblivion was when a guy working for us set down a brand new XL12 on a stump and my dad proceeded to drop a tree smack on top of that saw. That incident caused that saw to vaporize. No part left was bigger than a baseball. We scraped it all up and took it back to the dealer and said "it needs a little love."


----------



## dingeryote

Yep!!

Where ya been Curly?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Curlycherry1

dingeryote said:


> Yep!!
> Where ya been Curly?
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



I've been hibernating.


----------



## dingeryote

Curlycherry1 said:


> I've been hibernating.


 
LOL!!
That's one way to avoid the mess.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## coastalfaller

dingeryote said:


> Yep,
> 
> 
> I gurantee there are half a dozen spare felling saws in camp, just in case they get a batch of bad fuel and fry a couple, or the crummy takes a swim off the barge. One is none, two is one, and a sharp axe like Gord lives that axiom or he would be outta business.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! You're absolutely correct! Each faller shows up with at least 2 saws in camp, sometimes more. Likewise with bars, chain, spare parts, pretty much everything you need. I know Gord, he's a good guy, and wouldn't let a guy off the plane if he showed up with only one saw!


----------



## realitycheck

coastalfaller said:


> Bingo! You're absolutely correct! Each faller shows up with at least 2 saws in camp, sometimes more. Likewise with bars, chain, spare parts, pretty much everything you need. I know Gord, he's a good guy, and wouldn't let a guy off the plane if he showed up with only one saw!


 
Maybe you can find out what happened to the saw then, next time you talk to him. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dingeryote

realitycheck said:


> Maybe you can find out what happened to the saw then, next time you talk to him. :msp_biggrin:


 
He's probably signed a non disclosure agreement, and a guy like Gord is usually as good as his word.

Then again, do we really wanna know how many times they ran over that 660 to get it busted up like that? :bang:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## coastalfaller

realitycheck said:


> Maybe you can find out what happened to the saw then, next time you talk to him. :msp_biggrin:


 
Haha, next time I see him I'll ask him. I'll tell him inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Dalmatian90

> It's the complete lack of respect to the audiences intelligence



99.9% of their audience couldn't start a chainsaw without being walked through it.

That scene was staged more then Hamlet. 

I dunno, it's kind of like watching a bad movie, the fake stuff is so badly faked you start making fun of it Mystery Science 3000 style.

Hell, American Loggers & Swamp Loggers do it a bit too. Even Pawn Stars. They're just not usually that over the top with the theatrics.

There was a series that tried to cover New England lobstermen in the style of Deadliest Catch...it was actually unbelievable they were running the show straight, not as the comedy it actually was. It was one of the funniest things I ever watched.


----------



## cat-face timber

Out here the fallers own their own equipment, Big Huskys, Big Stihls, are the only two brands you see in the woods.
If a Fallers crushes a saw, nobody cares except for the Faller that has to replace it. The faller will get ribbed some, but it happens.
The landing saws are the companys, and they do get abused bad. From the knot bumpers, to the truck drivers, to the boss man himself cutting some bbq wood...


----------



## Dalmatian90

Same ####...Different Show...

Just watching an American Pickers and they had a grumpy guy come out yelling, "We're closed!" and play a "practical joke" on these un-announced visitors by shaking their hands with a greasy palm.

Oddly enough...he had a professional wireless mic hooked up to the back of his belt already when he came out of the shop yelling.


----------



## Gologit

cat-face timber said:


> Out here the fallers own their own equipment, Big Huskys, Big Stihls, are the only two brands you see in the woods.
> If a Fallers crushes a saw, nobody cares except for the Faller that has to replace it. The faller will get ribbed some, but it happens.
> The landing saws are the companys, and they do get abused bad. From the knot bumpers, to the truck drivers, to the boss man himself cutting some bbq wood...


 
Yup. And the faller _always_ has a backup saw available.


----------



## Curlycherry1

Until I started buying big Stihls, I always bought saws in pairs, and I never went to the woods without at least two saws, often 4-5. Then again, back then I was running Homelite 925s which were total POS.


----------



## RandyMac

Speaking from personal expirience, it is entirely possible to completely demolish a chainsaw in a falling mishap.


----------



## Cedar Ed

That whole scene looked too fishy,poor filming,saw looked ran over,not smashed,too dramatic,no spare etc.
The show seems to be getting worse,guys probably tired of the cameras in the way,and annoying producers.
Heli- loggers,now that's a better show more action less bs.
R.I.P. 660


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Speaking from personal expirience, it is entirely possible to completely demolish a chainsaw in a falling mishap.


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Bucking mishaps, too. Like when you lay one across the hill, you get hung up, and then it takes off rolling...with your saw still in it? I've _heard_ of that happening. By the time you walk down the hill, gathering all the little pieces, drag the carcass back up the hill to the pickup, (it's _always_ up hill to the pickup) get your spare saw and go back to work you sure lose a lot of production for the day.


----------



## Curlycherry1

I saw the results of one falling out of a PU truck at ~60 mph. Dude left the tailgate down and it slid off the back. That was not pretty.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Bucking mishaps, too. Like when you lay one across the hill, you get hung up, and then it takes off rolling...with your saw still in it? I've _heard_ of that happening. By the time you walk down the hill, gathering all the little pieces, drag the carcass back up the hill to the pickup, (it's _always_ up hill to the pickup) get your spare saw and go back to work you sure lose a lot of production for the day.


 
Or bouncing off of rock bluffs.....I've also, ahem, "heard" of that happening too! lol


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Bucking mishaps, too. Like when you lay one across the hill, you get hung up, and then it takes off rolling...with your saw still in it? I've _heard_ of that happening. By the time you walk down the hill, gathering all the little pieces, drag the carcass back up the hill to the pickup, (it's _always_ up hill to the pickup) get your spare saw and go back to work you sure lose a lot of production for the day.


 
Yup, always up hill.

The stihl I killed wasn't even picked up, I kicked dirt over it, probably still there.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Yup, always up hill.
> 
> The stihl I killed wasn't even picked up, I kicked dirt over it, probably still there.


 
You didn't save the bar nuts? Gotta have spare bar nuts.

LOL...on the last saw I trashed about the only thing worth saving was the spark plug, and the inside piece of the air filter. And the bar nuts.


----------



## Gologit

coastalfaller said:


> Or bouncing off of rock bluffs.....I've also, ahem, "heard" of that happening too! lol


 
Another one I've _heard about_ is getting in a hurry when you're backing one up and cutting the corner out. The tree goes just a little bit sideways on you and you get one of those neat bar nose alterations... bent up at a 45 degree angle...kinda like a water ski.


----------



## RandyMac

Folks seem to get hung up on the hazards of falling timber, when bucking has far more adventures.

Gologit, I couldn't bear to look at it.


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> Folks seem to get hung up on the hazards of falling timber, when bucking has far more adventures.
> 
> Gologit, I couldn't bear to look at it.


 
I agree. I've had much scarier #### happen when bucking or cutting spring poles than actual felling and I really don't even work a lot of hills. It is beyond the imagination how much a saw can really be toasted by a tree.


----------



## Gologit

Wrecking a saw is bad but sometimes it happens. You just grab your back-up saw and finish the day.

The worst part is that phone call you make on the way home..." Hi honey, could I get you to run by the saw shop before they close and pick me up a few things? Yeah, I'm running late...just get me five gallons of bar oil, some files, a 36" bar, some new ear plugs, half a dozen sparkplugs, a couple of air filters, a new 660 , and some of those wool sox they have on sale. Thanks,honey. Bye" If you drive slow enough on the way home maybe she'll be over the worst part of her mad about buying a new saw in the middle of the season. Better drive real slow.:msp_wink:


----------



## bitzer

I'm glad I haven't had to make that call yet. That'd be a month of sundays on the #### list.


----------



## RandyMac

I remember the short conversation with my Grandad when I got started unloading. I told him it got broke, he offered to help fix it, then looked in the truck "Is it still up there?" I said yep, he just nodded and wandered off.


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> Another one I've _heard about_ is getting in a hurry when you're backing one up and cutting the corner out. The tree goes just a little bit sideways on you and you get one of those neat bar nose alterations... bent up at a 45 degree angle...kinda like a water ski.


 
and then when you get two, you're laughing come summer time!


----------



## dwraisor

Hey all, I just got around to watching this episode online, and he had borrowed this from the lead feller. It was the lead feller's brand new spare. This guy showed up to be a feller w/out any saws at all. When he was first talking to the lead feller, he asked if he had a spare and the guy replied that was his spare. When he was crying to Gord he was saying he has to replace so&so's saw.

Either way, hat to see that saw get crushed by whatever it was that crushed it... I figured (or hoped) that the show provided the saw to be a victim of a mishap....


----------



## realitycheck

Like you guys said whether it was a victim of the landing or the tv crew paid for it to be a victim for the show. Its sad to see such a nice saw.in pieces.


----------



## Curlycherry1

They probably just went to a shop and got a non-runner and crushed it. They would have to be complete idiots to crush a running saw.


----------



## realitycheck

Curlycherry1 said:


> They probably just went to a shop and got a non-runner and crushed it. They would have to be complete idiots to crush a running saw.


 
That's true.


----------



## BaldSawRunner

I would like to know why someone would send a (supposedly) greenhorn out to do a felling job with a new saw? It looked like he knew what he was doing on the light to non-leaning trees.


----------



## bitzer

If you've ever done anything more than firewood cutting (_maybe_ felling 10 trees a year) you will have cut MANY leaning trees. The guy also said the last time he set chokers was when he was 17 and he'd been a faller since. A timber faller that does not own one to several of his own saws? Hmmmm. I liked his excuse though, "The bar was too long!"

I'll bet the chain would have been salvageable. Where was that?

There is a reason they call them TV "shows".


----------



## Quickhorse

bitzer said:


> If you've ever done anything more than firewood cutting (_maybe_ felling 10 trees a year) you will have cut MANY leaning trees. The guy also said the last time he set chokers was when he was 17 and he'd been a faller since. A timber faller that does not own one to several of his own saws? Hmmmm. I liked his excuse though, "The bar was too long!"
> 
> I'll bet the chain would have been salvageable. Where was that?
> 
> There is a reason they call them TV "shows".


 
I was wondering what happen to the chain too . . . it was definitely staged but to the average person watching this it will not even be thought about twice.


----------



## ClimbinArbor

that saw would have to have been smashed under the butt of the tree to do that much damage, but to do that the bar would have to have been bent over 90 degrees to place it in that position....


----------



## got6ponies

*the tread is a good read, but i still havent seen the video(show)!*
i ran over the handle to my 051 and cracked the aluminum piece that holds the the bottom of the handle! thats as about as rough as its been for me!





took 2 seasons of cutting to break all the way!


----------



## bobsreturn

wedges in cuts keep the kerf open :msp_ohmy:cheap too


----------



## redheadwoodshed

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


 
I agree with you, it looked to me like the saw got clear and they didn't show the whole incident, they kind of cut away and went back to the smashed saw.Either way, they can send it to me,I'm sure it can be revived!


----------



## climbit

*bingo*



dingeryote said:


> Just more pointless drama for the camera.
> 
> The guy likely smashed a saw for real, and they just used the footage to spice up a fabricated demotion to chaser.
> 
> They were short a body anyhow, and the felling crew was just about done anyway. Perfect opportunity to make a story outta nothing.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 

My thoughts exactly!!!! No way that tree he ran from smashed that saw. It was going. Typically you'll only get em when the tree comes over sideways.

Been there done that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


 


XJPete87 said:


> Looked staged to me!! Some of the fins on the cylinder were even broken/bent.. It appears like a tracked vehicle ran it over. I just dont see how in that scenario that much damage would have occured. Notice also how the camera flashes away at the time the saw would be gettting crushed. If it were real why wouldn't they have shown the saw getting destroyed? Completely staged!!  This staged stuff is ruining this show..


 


hiluxxulih said:


> It was staged , the tree was falling normaly other than the bar being stuck and the saw was at the base of the tree smashed in the end .


 
Definitely staged. It looked to be as he was pulling the saw out when they cut the scene. Thank goodness this season is over! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JimiLL

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing


 
It definitely looked staged to me.....

How about that foreman...one second he says im doing you a favor firing you youre gonna get killed; the next minute hes telling the guy to go pull chokers! Which one is it?


----------



## dave k

I've bent a few bars and bent one handle but my good luck ran out one day about two years ago, I was grinding stumps and had used my 3 week old MS 660 to take a top off and put the saw down over in a safe area ! well was working away and started to turn the grinder which is a Carlton 8018 Pro 100HP on tracks about 3 tons it's a little bit away from me and Im having trouble getting it to turn so I flick the high speed on the remote and see something orange under and think what tool dumped rubbish there, as I get the grinder off what I think is rubbish I realise it's my 660. This tool had done around $350 damage !! 
A work pal of mine bought a 441 from me and bout a week later ran over it and had it rebuilt, same saw 8 months later got crushed by a smallish tree he gave up on that one !


----------



## Huskyman4k

atvguns said:


> I have watched it twice now the saw was not stuck in the tree like they said I think they had a smashed saw from some other incident they used to stage the whole thing



Yep, me too. It was ok then the next shot it was in bits and I wondered how because nothing happened to the saw he was using. 
All staged to make a drama:msp_rolleyes:


----------

